# Rotary Running Fast



## 385xza (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi.

This is my 1st forum post, I am looking for some help.... I have a circa 1982 Rotary quartz movement watch, I have not worn the watch for a while. (I put it away with a new battery fitted I pulled the crown so as to not run the battery down.)

Now when I went to wear it the other day I corrected the date and time and pushed the crown in to start it.... the second hand fair gallops around the dial! it is obviously running very fast. Any ideas as to why this should be and is it repairable?

The watch was a present so is of sentimental value.

Regards

Martin


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

That is a big surprise!!

Most quartz problems are with running slow...and never fast.

There may be something shorting inside in an electronic way.

Take it to a decent watch repairer......dont give up on it........or to a watch enthusiast to look at it for you.

I'd help you if you lived near.

Good luck


----------

